

High-Tech Trash: Will your discarded TV end up in a ditch in Ghana? - parenthesis
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/print/2008/01/high-tech-trash/carroll-text

======
PCGuy
Computer refurbisher (and uses EPA certified Recycler for End of Life) for
people with disabilities.

Mostly for Georgia, but working to expand to bordering states.

www.touchthefuture.us GA Number 770.934.8432

------
PCGuy
Almost forgot - NGO (501(c)3) donations in US are tax-deductible

